# 'Richmond Queen'



## mandy41 (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi

I am looking for a colour photo of the 'Richmond Queen'. It was the longest serving ship that my late Dad sailed on. I would like to put a colour pic on his headstone! It is really important for me and the family!! Can anyone remember the colours of this ship? Please can u help!!!!
Thanks
Mandy


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

There were two ships of this name according to the Miramar ship index - I presume you are interested in the one launched in 1958. There are some details of this ship here for your information: 

http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/107247

Can't help with the colour or even company though. I hope someone else can help you.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

photo of Riichmond Queen in photoship.
Barney.


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome Mandy
Am sure you will get all the information you want on here
Best wishes
Bert.-


----------



## albert.s.i (Aug 26, 2007)

hi mandy, i was on the ss richmond queen in 1954 but i dont think its the one you are after i think this ship was once called the denis rose a very old ship but im sure some one will have what you want, good luck, albert .s.i


----------



## mandy41 (Jul 26, 2008)

*Richmond Queen*

Hi Benjidog

Thanks for the web site Benjidog! I will be able to get lots of info about all Dads ships from there. Yes it will be the 'Richmond Queen' launched in 1958. I have lots of photos of her all black and white. My mission goes on!!!
Thanks again
Mandy(A)


----------



## captainchris (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Mandy,
I was 2nd Mate on Richmond Queen for 2 years or so,was your father from Anglesey? The vessel used to be the Somerset Coast before Richmond Queen, some photos show her in black and brown livery, normal collier colours, but there are some in our colours when I was on her, black hull and funnel, white upperworks and grey hatches. The Richmond Queen was one of the best ships I ever sailed on. I am trying to recollect the names, as I have left my old discharge books in Spain, but the Masters name was Bill? Hughes the Mate was John Cook from Penzance, I was 2nd Mate Chris Mackintosh, also from Penzance.
Any more help Mandy let me know, I am sure the memory will come flooding back.

Best regards,

Chris


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

I've only come across b+w pics. Richmond Queen owned by Queenship Navigation Co Ltd London, part of the Coast Lines Group but with its own hull and funnel colours. These would be on record if you can find the right reference book.


----------



## mandy41 (Jul 26, 2008)

*Thank you*

Hi Captiancris and eddyw

Thank you for you posts! thanks for the info about the colours and who the 'Richmond Queen' was owned by! That is great! We can move forward now! My Dad Bill was from North Shields, Tyne & Wear! He sailed on her in 1960 and 1961! she was one of my Dads favourites aswell! She must have been a beauty, she sure looks it!! Good luck captiancris with recollecting names!

thanks again take care
Mandy (A)


----------

